# Anyone use adfree or ad away?



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

Im not sure where the problem lies, with this ROM or with the developers of these 2 apps but i am having a problem that is so annoying that i am really unable to use either of these apps. The problem is that when i have either of these apps installed and running, using any browsers back button wont work on a lot of websites. Is anyone else using these apps? if you are go to zdnet or cnet or orlandosentinel.com and click on an article, then click back. When I do this the page just refreshes, it wont go back. i keep clicking and clicking and wont go back, just reloads the same page. this is very annoying. can someone verify this? it will block ads fine but makes browsing a royal pain. this happens on every version of CM9 i have used.

and for gods sake, rootwiki, get rid of this html formatted forum form. the spellcjeckand android heyboard doesnt work on it. no caps or nothing....sheesh


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

jist to add, it all worked fine on cm7


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm using adaway with no issues on aokp milestone 4


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

exarkun said:


> I'm using adaway with no issues on aokp milestone 4


do u have to have webserver running undee preferences?


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

I posted a thread maybe a week ago laying out the same problem but no one really cared so I just live with it.


----------



## dhettinger (Dec 19, 2011)

I've been using the adblock portion of ROM Manager and it has been working fine. Sorry that's not more productive but at least its another option.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

Rom toolbox doesnt work for me either, i mean yes it will block the ads but will give me the same back button problem. ICS must be doing something in the way it des the host files. the only way i can get it to work properly is to use adaway and make sure i have the webserver running. then i dont get the back button problem.


----------



## racenrich (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been running *adfree *since CM7...works well and only lets a few slip buy.
Back button works in stock browser and Dolphin!
currently on CM9-032912


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

Ohmytvc15 said:


> Rom toolbox doesnt work for me either, i mean yes it will block the ads but will give me the same back button problem. ICS must be doing something in the way it des the host files. the only way i can get it to work properly is to use adaway and make sure i have the webserver running. then i dont get the back button problem.


I just tried that and it works for me also. What exactly does it do? (and does it use extra battery resources?)


----------



## Ohmytvc15 (Mar 2, 2012)

yes, very stange. if i use adfree, adaway or rom toolbox for blocking ads, what i get is a page not found with the url anyplace where the ads on a webpage are and it blocks ads in apps too. however the back button will just refresh pages on most sites instead of going back to the previous page. if i have the web server running in adaway, it works as it should, just a blank space where the ads are and he back button works fine. hmm, i have no clue why some people are having problems and others arent. i think the apps will need to be upgraded for ICS. i dont know if it uses more battery or not, i dont notice a significant differerence. ill use it this way until the apps get updated. i put in a bug report to the adaway devs.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I dont currently have any add blocking installed and some websites still do this. Have you tried going tobthe same websites without addblocking enabled to see if the bahavior changes?
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

bigmook said:


> I dont currently have any add blocking installed and some websites still do this. Have you tried going tobthe same websites without addblocking enabled to see if the bahavior changes?
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it's basically an on-off switch for the problem on most websites I visit.


----------

